# Linuxtracker - Moving 180 Terabytes of Linux a Year



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Nearly three years ago, we mentioned Linuxtracker in a short post on BitTorrent sites that list 'legal' software downloads. Now, the site is celebrating its 4th anniversary, and with over 1400 torrents it is one of the best places to get your Linux fix.

The site's server currently tracks more than 40,000 peers and in the past 12 months it coordinated the distribution of 180 terabytes worth of Linux software."
http://torrentfreak.com/linuxtracker-pushing-180-terabytes-of-linux-a-year-090206/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I was thinking this was a significant amount of data.

Until I looked up "terabyte."

"In 1993 total Internet traffic was around 100 terabytes for the year.[5] As of June 2008, Cisco Systems estimated Internet traffic at *160 terabytes per second* (which equals about 5 Zettabytes for the year)."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terabyte


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Eek - BitTorrent

Thread closed - MUHAHAHAHAHAHA

Seriously, not a bad number of downloads but I have to wonder how many downloads are repeat users and how many are newly converted?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thread closed!

Just joking.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> "In 1993 total Internet traffic was around 100 terabytes for the year.[5] As of June 2008, Cisco Systems estimated Internet traffic at *160 terabytes per second* (which equals about 5 Zettabytes for the year)."


Wow, now _that_ is a LOT of data! I wonder what percentage of that 160TB/s is pr0n. 

Apparently, OpenOffice.org used BitTorrent as a download method too.

Peace...


----------

